# Full Bear Mount



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

Any ideas on a full bear mount????


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Just send it to me and I'll come with something cool.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

*The bear*

He went 325# paw over 5"


----------



## Antler (Sep 9, 2003)

*Look at this*

Google "Revolution Taxidermy Supply" and look ath the "Cliff Bear"


----------



## Matt LeadHead (Jun 24, 2010)

Just please don't do a standing mount with the mouth open...

personally i like the where the bear is stepping up on a larg rock with one paw off the ground like it's in the middle of a step. I know it's kinda ordinary but it lets you appriciate the animal and not the crazy pose the taxidermist put it in.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice Bear:darkbeer:

Where did you harvest him from?

Bob


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Matt LeadHead said:


> Just please don't do a standing mount with the mouth open...
> 
> personally i like the where the bear is stepping up on a larg rock with one paw off the ground like it's in the middle of a step. I know it's kinda ordinary but it lets you appriciate the animal and not the crazy pose the taxidermist put it in.


I have one now, I am working on like that. I don't care for open mouth either unless, they are panting. We don't put them in crazy poses unless you(the client) ask for that pose.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

get it mounted so it can be laying on the couch.. .haha i have always thought it would be cool to have it on all fours with two ontop of a 55 gallon drum. with some food on the ground


----------



## Matt LeadHead (Jun 24, 2010)

Brian Jones said:


> I have one now, I am working on like that. I don't care for open mouth either unless, they are panting. We don't put them in crazy poses unless you(the client) ask for that pose.


Sorry, i wasn't trying to say that taxidermists always take it upon themselves to put mounts in crazy poses. Usually if a mount is in an akward pose it is because the customer wanted it that way. and you gotta do what the customer wants or you will quickly run out of customers... in the end its always going to come down to personal preference, as with anything.:teeth:


----------



## MyTeamHarvest (Jan 3, 2010)

I shot this one at Duck Mountain Outfitters in Manitoba. I am going to mount him walking with a foot on the rock. that's the best pose I think.


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

I have mine standing with its front paws up on a rock.


----------

